# champagne corn



## josharmitage (Mar 19, 2007)

can sum1 find ne piks of them??? also whats makes up there genetics??

any help much appreciated 

josh


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I believe it is another term for snopal, but I could be wrong... if it is then it is anery amel lavender.


----------



## josharmitage (Mar 19, 2007)

ok thnx athravan there bloody cheap 08s if thats the case!!! can anybody confirm this???

josh


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

As far as I am aware champagnes are a line of selectivley bred snow stripes, Joe Pierce is best known for working on the line.


----------



## josharmitage (Mar 19, 2007)

cool so a bit like your corals for example


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

This is what Joe Pierce says about the champagne project

I bought two of Paul’s *Champagne* Corns and the younger one is stunning. They are Striped Snows, which Paul has placed the *Champagne* name on, because he wife started calling them that around the house and it seemed fitting to him. It is not much different than calling a Snow Corn a Neon or a Ghost a Silverqueen, or a Hypo a Crimson. They seem to be reproducible and I have not seen anything that compares to them except for the Neons. They have a ruby colored background striping, which I haven’t seen on any other Snow of any kind. If I was to guess what their geneitic are, they may be something as simple as bring two lines of pink Snows together in one line, such as a Neon and Bubblegum or pink and green and on and on. We may have a combination of two different “Normal” pink genes, or I guess it is possible that a mutant type gene is at work, but nothing is proven, except they are reproducible. 

The story that I have gotten on them so far is it has been about a 15 year project. It started simply with a Snow X Amel Striped breeding, of which he saved 1.2 Amels het Striped Anery. When he produced his first Striped Snows, he saved a couple females and one turned out rather pink and the other one stayed white. When he bred the Pink Striped Snow back to its Amel het Striped Anery father, some very pink Striped Snows where produced and he has been Selectively breeding them from there.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Weird, I just searched Ians Vivarium too and his lists them as snopals as well :lol2: Makes it a bit confusing...


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Weird, I just searched Ians Vivarium too and his lists them as snopals as well :lol2: Makes it a bit confusing...


He should change it, they are not snopals.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I am 100% sure that I have seen champagne on kingsnake.com in the US that were snopals. Perhaps there is a breeder over there who has taken the name for a line of snopals just like this one has for his snows.


----------



## josharmitage (Mar 19, 2007)

thnx montage morphs


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

the Champagne info on my site comes from Rob Stevens of Bayou Reptiles over in the States who uses the name for a line of snopals.

I've never heard the name used for snow stripe before, or even for any other morphs.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Here is some more on Joes Champagne line


Two new Striped Snow males from the Champagne line were used to produced all Stripes het Snow, Amel Stripes het Anery, and Anery Stripes het Amel offered this year. Both of them are superior to any other line of Striped Snows that I have seen. All Striped Corns offered that are listed as Champagne line outcross were produced be one of the most stunning Striped Snows that I have ever seen.

Striped Champagnes have florescent PINK pattern, with ruby pink background color. How much influence we will see in the F1 generation will be known soon, but I fully expect that Striped Champagnes will be recovered in the F2 generation. Perhaps the quality of my second male Striped Snow from the Champagne line is what we should expect this year, but I expect the offspring from both males to be superior to any Stripes I have produced before.


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

eeji said:


> the Champagne info on my site comes from Rob Stevens of Bayou Reptiles over in the States who uses the name for a line of snopals.
> 
> I've never heard the name used for snow stripe before, or even for any other morphs.


Thats what happens when people use silly trade names.

Snopal = anery amel lavender

Champagne = anery amel stripe (selectivley bred)


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i have an adult male champagne snow stripe.. sitting there doing nothing lol.. poor boy


----------

